# DIY Fishing in the Destin Area



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Watersound on hwy 30a?

Wade the beach or there are many coastal dune lakes in the area. 
"These lakes are a unique geographical feature and are only found in Madagascar, Australia, New Zealand, Oregon, and here in Walton County." Coastal Dune Lakes | Walton County, FL - Home Page

Kayak and paddle board rentals are everywhere and will allow access to the lakes.
You can catch bass in the feeder creeks with redfish and speckled trout in the salty parts.

Lake powell is the largest and has a state park (camp hellen) with rentals on the water.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

JustSomeDude said:


> I'm heading to Watersound next week and was thinking of bringing along the long rod (6 or 8wt). Any recommendations of beaches or areas I could wade to try to squeeze in a bit of fishing? I can't bring the gheenoe or kayak with me so I'll be stuck on foot.
> 
> Any input or suggestions are much appreciated!


I would say anywhere in the surf should provide some shots early in the morning/late afternoon this time of year, and there are a bunch of lakes that are fed from the gulf along 30a that may be worth checking out; not sure of the access availability and productiveness of those though, they just look cool. I don't fish there often so this is all from google earth research; a little bit of wandering around in the surf with my fly rod on vacations; living on emerald coast and knowing the gulfside trends; and from being from the area my whole life/traveling there and scouting even if not being able to fish. 

Someone from Destin will likely reply with more concrete information/spots.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Fly fishing on foot in the area isn't very productive except for beach or having private access. Many kayak/pb rental companies will bring it to you wherever you want. 

I do cast off of public docks at landings but rarely hook up mostly just getting practice when not enough time to put boat in.

There is another state park eden gardens that has a fishing dock and a seawall on a marsh that opens up to the bay and intracoastal in pt Washington.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gatorbig said:


> Watersound on hwy 30a?
> 
> Wade the beach or there are many coastal dune lakes in the area.
> "These lakes are a unique geographical feature and are only found in Madagascar, Australia, New Zealand, Oregon, and here in Walton County." Coastal Dune Lakes | Walton County, FL - Home Page
> ...


You must've posted this while I was writing mine haha. So we have 2 votes for checking out beachside and the lakes.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Also, there's an orvis shop there and I believe some other fly shops in the area, they may have some good information on where to go if you're sticking to wading only.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Pompano are hitting now off the beach so bring some sand flea fly's. Orvis in Sandestin and Old Florida Outfitters are your best bet....OFO will be closer to you, but the peeps at both places are well stocked on fly's and gear. I visit both weekly. I'd leave the 6wt at home. When you get here and you still looking for some advice feel free to send me a pm and I can gladly help.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

Appreciate the suggestions everyone. I'll probably just bring the 8wt and work the beaches. Thanks for the offer @Kingfisher67, I may take you up on that!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Lot of good stuff on foot. You will be at the mercy of Spring time weather. Wind and sun will dictate where you can fish. If the beach doesn't look good then I go hit the lakes.

I prefer a 6wt on the beach and in the lakes. If you have good luck with beach bulls, then by all means bring an 8 wt. Otherwise, a 6wt is really fun on pomps and bass. Vlahos Sand flea on the beach and big deer hair / weedless poppers in the lakes. You can always downsize in the lakes to target bream and smaller bass. My biggest was a 5 pounder on a #8 accardo popper "miss Prissy"...kissed it like a bream! I was shocked at the first jump.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Might try under the bridge and along the inlet. Will need a on line permit from the air base.


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

I wade the Dune Lakes in So. Walton Co. a lot and catch a lot of smaller redfish, trout and largemouth bass, many times within feet of each other on the same fly.


----------

